# Heat/light suggestions for animal plastics cage.



## Erik Elvis (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey guys,

Upon seeing Toms set up with the animal plastics cages I started looking into them. I’m thinking about getting the T70. So 96”x36”x24”. What would you recommend for options and light/heat placement. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2018)

I think you saw what I did, but I'll share it here so other people can read what I've done too, without having to hunt for the other thread.

Mine are in a heated reptile room, so there is no need for any RHPs or CHEs to maintain a warm ambient in my cages.

For basking bulbs, I normally go with 65 watt floods, but those were wayyyyy too hot for these cages. Apparently this type of pvc plastic insulates very well, because even with all the venting, it was still overheating with even one 65 watt bulb. I tried many other bulbs and finally settled on some round 43 watt bulbs that I found. These make the basking area around 96-98, and slowly heat the cages up to the high 80's or low 90s throughout the day in my 80+ degree reptile room. For the first time ever, I've installed thermostats on my heat lamps. They shut off if ambient goes above 96, but the LEDs stay on for light.

Worried about this overheating issue, I decided to go with LED lighting instead of florescent. I bought some under-cabinet mount type LEDs for $18 each and I am thrilled with them. Couldn't be better.

No UV in my enclosures since my tortoises go out for sunshine 3-4 times a week.

My reptile room doesn't drop below 80 and on hot sunny days it gets up to the mid 90s in there. I've had to take all that into consideration with how I heated and lighted these new cages. For someone putting their cages in a normal house with normal room temps, the extra heat from florescent lamps might be a good thing for day time ambient, and an overhead RHP set on a thermostat might be needed to keep night temps up for tropical species.

I hope others will share their experiences with these new cages and we can get a consensus on what works best. @Shaif , May I invite you to join in? You started all this!


----------



## Longhorns1187 (Apr 21, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Upon seeing Toms set up with the animal plastics cages I started looking into them. I’m thinking about getting the T70. So 96”x36”x24”. What would you recommend for options and light/heat placement.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm using 2 Zoo Med T5 HO fixtures in each of our 6x2x2 (T20) cages, along with a long LED light bar for regular, daytime lighting. I also had them install some ceramic fixtures at designated areas for basking, per the diagrams I sent them. I dropped shipped the lights directly to Animal Plastics, along with the mounting clips for the Zoo Med fixtures, so they are doing all the light installation. 

Our cages are supposed to be finished late next week, so I don't know how everything will work out "real world" yet. But, because of the customization of our cages, it'll be just shy of 6 months since first ordering. So, plan on a decent amount of lead time, even if you are ordering a standard cage. I did add venting on the side screens on each enclosure, with the ability to still use the cutouts to help regulate temp and humidity.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Apr 21, 2018)

I don’t have a dedicated room for the tortoises. And I’m not actually sure where I would put this. So I have to think about a little overheating than under heating. I keep my house cooler in the winter. I like the idea of a large RHP. Would 2 48” flourescent fixtures work for the whole cage using one for just light and the other UV? Maybe a 12% Arcadia bulb mounted 20 or so inches from the top of the substrate would give accurate coverage?


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> I don’t have a dedicated room for the tortoises. And I’m not actually sure where I would put this. So I have to think about a little overheating than under heating. I keep my house cooler in the winter. I like the idea of a large RHP. Would 2 48” flourescent fixtures work for the whole cage using one for just light and the other UV? Maybe a 12% Arcadia bulb mounted 20 or so inches from the top of the substrate would give accurate coverage?


That plan sounds good to me. I'd prefer two smaller RHPs to spread the heat out more, but I think one would also work.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Apr 21, 2018)

Ok this plan is coming together. I’d prob get a ceramic fixture on each side just in case I ever switch the layout up and want to swap basking sides. Do you think two of the 22” 80 watt panels from reptile basics would do?


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Ok this plan is coming together. I’d prob get a ceramic fixture on each side just in case I ever switch the layout up and want to swap basking sides. Do you think two of the 22” 80 watt panels from reptile basics would do?


That should be plenty.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Apr 21, 2018)

Cool thanks Tom. Now which fluorescent fixtures would you recommend? I have a few Arcadia’s now but read they’re difficult to mount to the ceiling


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Cool thanks Tom. Now which fluorescent fixtures would you recommend? I have a few Arcadia’s now but read they’re difficult to mount to the ceiling


I hang my Arcadias from little chains and coffee cup holder hooks. That way I can easily adjust the height. I haven't tried that in this plastic pvc material, but I've put other screws in it and it holds them nicely. I think it should have no problem supporting the weight of a florescent fixture.


----------

